
Ask HN: Can we set apart upvote and downvote buttons? - anton_tarasenko
A small request&#x2F;suggestion&#x2F;discussion: Upvote and downvote buttons are so close to each other that you can&#x27;t know which one you&#x27;ve pressed (especially on mobile).<p>Can we have them separated a bit or have the &quot;unvote&quot; button (appears after voting) renamed to &quot;cancel {upvote, downvote}&quot; or similar?
======
dllthomas
The cancel button is already "unvote" vs "undown".

Not that we mightn't want to improve the UI.

------
Waterluvian
I mash the wrong one probably 25% of the time. And then I just feel awful.

